# Booking Bonterra Park ??



## howardirene (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi everyone.
Is it wise to book now for bonterra park campsite for a 2/3 month stay starting Nov this year.
Its our 1st time to Spain and we want to get it right 
Is it wise to pay by bankers order, or shall we just turn up & hope a place is available at bonterra or indeed any other campsite on that coast 
We then intend to move on to Portugal for another 3 months visiting various places.
then on into France moving up the wwest coast to complete our 8 month away from blighty.
many thanks for any help
Warmest regards, Howard & Irene


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We just turned up in November last year and had no problem in finding a pitch. There were plenty available although not all on the 'sunny side of the street'. Our first pitch was very shady so we asked to move; they were very helpful and had no problem with that. We had intended to return this month but have had to postpone it due to ill health. As we were already there we did reserve a pitch for this month (Feb) and were told it was quite busy and that all the Gold pitches had gone. so we reserved a Standard Plus pitch. They also said that they do keep some Gold pitches back for drop ins. And, they also said that if we rang about a week before we were due to arrive they would do their best to reserve us a Gold Pitch. Meantime a lot of the Standard Plus pitches seemed to be not much smaller than Gold. I had to telephone them to cancel my reservation and they were very helpful and arranged a 90% refund.


Sal


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Its only 15 euros a night with an ACSI discount card.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Book. We arrived on spec last October ('08) and were given a very limited choice. A lot of the empty pitches were not available due to them being booked. Also on some sites it can be difficult to get a line of site through the trees if you have a fixed sat dish, although one on a tripod will overcome this issue. 
If you get a site plan consider choosing a pitch on the south side of one of the 'streets', we noticed a lot of the vans/MH's set up across the pitch with the awning on the 'inside', this set-up gave nice privacy and max. sun.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

By the way, if you do decide to book, you cannot reserve a specific pitch, only a type of pitch.

Sal


----------

